# Found this case..



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3028471/


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

C´mon, that article is very irresponsible, just one case to explain a problem that affects millions? I knew and know many with various mental problems, none of them are incontinent or smell bad except when they skip the shower, he. Besides, the patient in that article apparently didn´t complain about simply smelling bad, from body or anus.

I personally seen many psychiatrist through the years, they diagnosed me with various deceases, even a possible schizophrenia, and gave me many different types of drugs, i had zero improvement regarding the smell. Until finally the last two told me that in some of the visits i smelled really bad and that they had to open their windows after i left, (one was brutal, said literally "like if you had defecated in your pants," thanks doc, i didnt´want you to be that graphical), their psychiatric diagnosis, mild depression, and one was surprised that i wasn´t more fucked up after so many years with this problem.

All that was before i found my last surgeon, the best of the best. A couple of months after the sigmoid resection and rectopexy i told him that i still smelled bad, he said that my internal sphincter is weak and probably the pelvic floor. Recommend me all type of exercises and to wait at least 2 years for the next intervention, that could be sphincteroplasty, bulking agents or sacral stimulation.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Nope I was actually interested in the connection with the brain...!
Of course it's just a case


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

Probably there is a connection but it would be extremely rare that this problem is caused by psychic problems.

Connection with the brain? My thought:

The brain of elite athletes are "different", not only in general, but is well proved that the parts of the brain directly related to the type of sport are more developed, work better, hence they can use with more efficiency the body parts.

I´m convinced that the longer we do the exercises the better, because they affect not only the muscles, but also the nerves and the brain. I stick to my theory that with the exercises, specially kettlebells and squats, the involuntary parts that control continence automatically increase their efforts, just like the hearth and the nerves and brain parts that controls it does when we run.


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes i do believe it is brain based and exercises can help.

There have been many people who have cured their "leaky gas" problem by exercising particularly aerobic exercises like swimming.There are lots of benifits from exercising but something you may not know is exercises which involve co-ordination and balance of many different limbs at once are very stimulating for the brain and are recomended when someone is working on brain therapy. Exercising also helps with stress anxiety obviously. Brain plasticity.

There have been many people who have said they cured their problem by getting over their anxiety.

Some people say they are cured from taking out foods they were sensitive to and balancing their blood sugar. Doing this is also ESSENTIAL for some people to get over their anxiety/stress (myself included)

I am convinced i have to do all these approaches at once.

When i was young i had food intollerances (mostly wheat) but "food intollerances" were not really a mainstream thing. To my family you were either allergic or just being fussy.So when i told my parents i felt sick after eating spaghetti every time they just said "eat smaller portions" and gave me a sandwich fo revery school lunch. My grades started falling, i was getting sicker, had anxiety etc then i got a very bad head injury and my health really took a nosedive untl i got leaky gas. Now im sensitive to almost everything. I am pretty sure i have a leaky blood brain barrier and a leaky gut (intestinal permeability) and once those are healed i will be less sensitive to so many foods.

As of now my diet is basically 90%green veggies. mostly zucchini, broccoli, and spinache. With a small amount of sweet potato and some meat. I am basicaly following this diet. https://drknews.com/autoimmune-gut-repair-diet/

My inflammation and gas has reduced tremendously and seems to be getting better and better. i have people come right up to me to talk and i dont even feel as anxious as before or become self aware of how gassy i am. (i still become hyper self aware but i can feel that i feel all right instead of like a gas chamber). My digestion is much better now, my stools are huge and come out easy.

I also take powerful antioxidants to help reduce inflammationin mybrain as well asother supplements to support cognitive function.

I seem to be getting better both in the smell deparmtment and in the mental department.









Edit: hate my spacebar - also i have gas leaking out of me as well as body odor.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

For the food part, I had amazing results with some pills for candida overgrowth. They had amazing reviews so I tried them and I am doing way better after months. Basically it's a natural product called NOw candida that sells on amazon. I used to swell like crazy (puffy face, full belly) after every food intake but now I am doing better and better. I have even lost something like 8 kg in seven months .
I had a hard time with the vegan diet and it would bloat me like crazy so I don't recommend it to those who have gas but if you are ok with it then good for you because it is a very healthy choice .

About the anxiety/excercise. Do you have any suggestion? I am putting up an excercise guide for Lg so any input is appreciated !


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

I found this older thread by a medical student: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/281169-leaky-gas-ias/



> IAS is controlled by various neurotransmiters: NO,nicotine,epinephrine,opioids.Some of them constrict and others relax the sphincter.
> 
> A lot of people say that smoking make it worse.Of course, nicotine relax the sphincter.A lot of people say exercise helps.Of course exercise increases b-endorphins(opioids) and opioids contract the sphincter.So if someone has something like Endorphin Deficiency Syndrome plus some other factors may lead to relaxed IAS and leaky gas.


The brain produces endorphins on excercising.

Anyway. I don't think it's strange if he was so depressed and felt like dying, his body would act like it. I am more surprised how he is the only or rare case. There must be more people with a weak pelvic floor and depression.

I think my situation worsened after moving out and not being able to excercise at the gym. I used to be able to do everything there, sometimes went four times a week. Now I think I should rest and walk, maybe try some stretching or yoga.


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

PokerFace said:


> About the anxiety/excercise. Do you have any suggestion? I am putting up an excercise guide for Lg so any input is appreciated !


You can do breathing exercises to activate your parasympathetic nervous system which can have a HUGE impact on you if you are constantly anxious infight-or-flight mode.

just lay down go limp and be comfortable then breath in and out slowly and deeply.Sometimes takes me 30 to 45 mins to really see a response but it is wild how much better i feel afterwards. The first few times you do it the good affect only lasts a few hours but for me i feels like the weight of the world is lifted off my shoulders and i normal and confident.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Who remember when their leaky gas problem started? If yes lets all mention the relevant facts that comes to people's mind. Maybe will see a pattern...

Me:

- I was in a depressing part of my life at 21, I had taken Acutane medecine for breakouts couple of years before. I wasn't eating properly (mostly junk food), couple of years before LG

-I had constipation for most part of my life but it never was problematic just some medium size hard bowel movement every day or two. I could go days without going

-I used to train physically a lot before but stopped couple of years before LG started

-I went to Caribbeans about a year before LG and got stomach pain and diarrhea (happens to a lot of people but still maybe worth mentioning)

-I had never taken antibiotics before my LG started and only had to taken antibiotics one time couple of years after LG

-I'm a hard gainer. I lose muscle fast and don't gain weight easy


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2017)

When this started i was 13 or 14 years old, i remember feeling strange down there when running, then everything escalated in a couple of months.

I was pretty much normal except constipation and also some diarrheas. Inhuman efforts when defecating. I also did for a lot of years this strange thing: when i couldn´t defecate i seated over my heel (before the problem started i remark), with it making pressure on my anus, and then i pushed, 5 or 10 minutes of that relaxed everything and at least eliminated the sensation of wanting to defecate so i could go on with my day.

Well, maybe that that last thing was abnormal as fuck...


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

I found an interesting study I thought I would share:

Topical phenylephrine increases anal canal resting pressure in patients with faecal incontinence

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1760141/

However, I have no idea where to get phenylephrine gel in such concentrations, nor whether it would help anyone with LG. It's interesting to me, though, that it can affect anal canal pressure.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey there. It's that nose spray stuff. Also used it collirium. You can get it online. Ot is also found in the hemmorrys topic thing they sell here in Italy: I'll give it a shot

It's called Preparazione H


----------



## Black Hamster (Feb 3, 2016)

Pete.99 said:


> I've read about topical phenylephrine before. It seems very interesting.
> 
> Phenylephrine is not the only substance that increases anal canal tone though.
> Others are: zinc aluminium ointment, Sodium valproate, L-erythro methoxamine gel
> ...


Thanks. I read something about Loperamide as well, or Loperamide oxide, which is fairly cheap to get.


----------

